# primary education in newzealand



## khyati.1981 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi all , iam here in wellington with my husband and 5.4 year son since 3 months. My son is going to school since then in year 0. From Feb 2015 he will b in year 1. Some of my Indian friends who are living here from more than a year told me that primary education is not as good here. School don't focus on maths, science much. Student speak english bcoz of the English environment here but school don't teach them grammer. Moreover there is no homework system. And the main thing no exams till year 10. We don't want to stress our child but no exams/test at all is not sounds good. I don't feel satisfied much. Worried for his initial foundation which is very crucial. I'm getting mixed reviews from many people. Is there any one who is living in NZ from a long time and share their experience on their child education. I want to know if coming NZ is my mistake. Seeking useful advice.


----------



## Kimbella (Jul 4, 2013)

khyati.1981 said:


> Hi all , iam here in wellington with my husband and 5.4 year son since 3 months. My son is going to school since then in year 0. From Feb 2015 he will b in year 1. Some of my Indian friends who are living here from more than a year told me that primary education is not as good here. School don't focus on maths, science much. Student speak english bcoz of the English environment here but school don't teach them grammer. Moreover there is no homework system. And the main thing no exams till year 10. We don't want to stress our child but no exams/test at all is not sounds good. I don't feel satisfied much. Worried for his initial foundation which is very crucial. I'm getting mixed reviews from many people. Is there any one who is living in NZ from a long time and share their experience on their child education. I want to know if coming NZ is my mistake. Seeking useful advice.


Your friends are not completely wrong. Even compared to the US public school system, the system here is very informal and less structured. My daughter is going into year 9 (first year of high school), and I had to teach her long multiplication and division, addition, and subtraction at home, because it's not a subject that has been covered yet. We now do supplemental Math at home, simply because I'm uncomfortable with the level of what the school provides. The only testing she has done was placement testing for intermediate and high school to determine her classes. I agree with you fully that there is a fundamental element of ambition missing in not having kids tested regularly to track academic movement... I can't tell you whether coming to NZ was a mistake, but I CAN suggest that you consider adding in some home-schooling to your children's curriculum -- it can only help, not hurt! Schools here seem more focused on more narrow academic markers than what I'm accustomed to. I am reserving personal judgment on that, but am addressing my concerns by doing lessons at home on top of what the school is teaching. The homework system is MUCH more relaxed than what I experienced in California, USA. I have yet to see my daughter have to *really* challenge herself for a single assignment she's been given. It will be interesting to see what high school presents to her.


----------



## Rosieprimrose (May 9, 2014)

There would be a different answer to this question for not only for every school in the country, but probably every classroom in each school. 
I have worked in many primary schools in the Wellington area, both state and private. 
the schools my children attended, which I freely admit to being hand picked by myself, were brilliant. One even had extra classes after school to focus on chemistry and physicis to a secondary level. My children were streamed (tested and moved classrooms) for maths, science and english. I did have to complain several times to teachers about the homework the children were expected to do, one year, my7 years old had over an hour and a half per night, shocking!
As with anything, its buyer beware, I would always find the school first, then work the house around the school. It is not hard, hunt our a decile 10 rated school, read their newsletters and visit, ask the locals and generally make a pest of yourself in visiting any school.
When we moved to Australia, our children were ahead in reading, equal in maths, behind in some areas of science and ahead in others, WAY ahead in social sciences and way behind in physical education and our children had half the homework.
All New Zealand primary schools have tests at age 6 (the six year old net test) to catch children behind in the basics of reading. All schools should provide you with their homework policy, testing policy and the markers used for moving children into the next year. Many schools have mixed year groups, these can be brilliant for children ahead of their age group and they can be extended. 
No country anywhere in the world can boast perfection in the education system, although Finland comes very close, choose your school carefully, be prepared to work with your child and the school and you should be fine.
If you pm me with your area of Wellington, I will give you details on the local schools if I am familiar with that area, personally, I think Wellington has some of the finest schools in the country!


----------



## qiubuo (Sep 20, 2011)

I think this question depends a lot on where you come from. As I have some knowledge of the Indian system, I would say that yes, New Zealand is not as rigorous, especially when it comes to math and science. It is also not as rigorous as most parts of Europe. Many people feel they need to supplement their children's math and science education. Having said that, I think you can give your children a good education if you choose your schools wisely and supplement with additional work, as others have said. School finishes at 3 PM so that leaves plenty of time for after-school tuition 

One thing you can do is look at the NZ standards/curriculum on line and judge from that.


----------



## michellelouise28 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all myself partner and 3 little boys will be coming to auckland in march from ireland, I to am searching any school information, so far I hear the education is ment to be of high standard, but trying to look more into it.best of luck all on your journeys down under.


----------



## dshah (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi friends,

I am planning to migrate from india to newzealand. My daughter is currently in class 8. Next year will be going to class nine. I have heard that the schooling in newzealnd is free of cost for PR holders. Is it true? If not then what would be the monthly expense for class 9 onwards for education.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope. Schooling is not entirely free in NZ. There are compulsory fees of maybe $250 per year plus also voluntary fees that one would generally pay so there is no risk of your child missing out on any events or activities. These are likely to be a similar cost so brings the total up to around $500 per year. On top of this you'll also have to pay for uniforms and all school trips/event costs per child and then there'll be fund raising events throughout the year to get involved with and contribute.
Fees will also depend on the school, the area, the decile rating of the school which decides how much funding the school receives per child. The less the school gets from the government the more they'll try to get from the parents and any other means.
You may also need to pay for school books and stationary.


----------

